# Charge de la batterie



## lithium (30 Mai 2005)

Bonjour, je viens de recevoir ma nouvelle batterie suite au programme d'echange pour mon Ibook 12', en la mettant en charge, (l'ordi allumé) je me suis rendu compte que le cercle lumineux autour de la prise secteur coté ordi s'est eteinte au bout de moins d'une heure pour faire fonctionner mon IB sur accus alors que le 220 était bien branché.
J'avais ce problème avec mon ancienne batterie, mais je m'étais dis que le probleme venait du defaut remarqué sur cette série. Mais nan pas de changement avec la nouvelle.
Ce problème est il connu? et y' a t'il une astuce pour y remedier?

*PS*etite precision pour que le secteur soit pris en compte qd je le branche sur le mac, il faut que je debranche le transfo coté 220V pour le rebrancher imediatement, Bizzard!!

Par avance merci.
 LithiuM.


----------



## tremendus (1 Juin 2005)

Salut,
vu ce que je viens de le lire je pense que tu as plutôt un problème avec ton
apdaptateur secteur, si tu as la possibilité d'en essayer un autre je pense que tu
verrai de suite si le prob' vient de ce côté là.

@+


----------

